# Appaloosa Coloring is she a dun?



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Not Dun. I would say Buckskin, not palomino.

Just my uneducated guess. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Do we know or have pics of her sire and dam and their colors?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm gonna say palomino with sooty. The sooty would be what is causing her darker mane and tail, as well as the slightly darker legs and face in the summer. I'm not seeing any markings associated with duns (like a dorsal stripe or prominent leg barring).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I definitely don't see dun, but I don't know if I would say palomino either. Do we know the parents' colors?


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

He's registered but there are no pictures of her parents on all pedigree and I'm clueless on how to find any pictures any other way. Her registered name is A Vision So Precious
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

Her sire is Bold Vision J and her Dam is PlauditsPrincessChar
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Goodness. I looked up his pedigree and so far I see tons of colors listed for those he's related to so it appears quite a wide range of colors to choose from for him. More research to follow...


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Not 100% sure but she appears to have the lighter hairs above the hoof of a typical red based horse so I'm gonna say sooty palomino appy. But I'm not sure because the resolution isn't that great around the legs. Is she roan as well? She looks like she has the upside down V's on her front legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

Buckskin IMO...though she really could be anything. LP tends to be really screwy with colors.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

1st pic if she has a dorsal stripe I would say yellow dun. 
Pic of you on her , a pali shade. 
she has a pretty color. She may change as she ages, many Appys will.


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

Next time out Ill try to get better pictures of her legs. They are definately darker. I love her no matter what she is am just curious cause I've quite seen a horse with her coloring before
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Does she have amber eyes? Isnt that a marker of champagne?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't see buckskin at all. Even buttermilk buckskins have either dark chocolate or black hairs on their pasterns/coronet bands.

I see palomino with a strong possibility of either dun or sooty. Unfortunately, since she's got a blanket, we can't see whether or not she's got a dorsal stripe. On some horses, especially palominos, the dun factors (shoulder bar, leg barring, etc) don't express quite as loudly as on other colors. Plus, the LP gene can do some really funky things to base colors.

Do you have clearer pictures of her from either side? Preferably while she's slicked off in the summer?

Either way, the best way to tell for certain would be to have her tested for dun.


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

Here are some that I dug up from that her old owner sent me .








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

i aggree with DraftyAiresMum. i dont see any dun factor, just sooty palomino


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm on the sooty palomino boat also. I don't see any dun markings.


----------



## beemimom (Feb 11, 2013)

i would say red roan appaloosa a friend of mine has a gelding the same color called possum because of his weird color but they listed him as a red roan appaloosa in his papers.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Beemimom, the problem with going by what the registration papers say is that they are often wrong. Most horses are registered when they are newborn foals or weanlings, and foal coats can really look different than their actual genetic color.

For example, a bay horse that has some white flecking in his coat from rabicano (that's a pinto pattern) might actually be registered as a "blue roan" which would be incorrect.


----------



## beemimom (Feb 11, 2013)

so true. I think this horse is a very pretty one and if i came across it i would probably have called it a red roan appy but i am just one in a million and if you go to links that show the red roan appy this one sorta fits in to that. But thank you for information i am always willing to learn something new.


----------

